# Rekordwels aus dem Main



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Rekordwels aus dem Main​*
Quelle:
http://www.extratipp.com/rhein-main/rekord-235-meter-langer-wels-main-geangelt-6525510.html?=324234







Wie die Redaktion vom Rhein-Main ExtraTipp uns meldete, gelang der Fang eines 2,35m langen und 78,6 Kilo schweren Fanges im Main bei der Griesheimer Staustufe.

Ein 12 cm langer Gummifisch war der Köder, der Drill dauerte dreieinhalb Stunden.

Die ganze Story könnt ihr im Rhein-Main ExtraTipp lesen:
http://www.extratipp.com/rhein-main/rekord-235-meter-langer-wels-main-geangelt-6525510.html?=324234

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Relgna (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Mahlzeit


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Anscheinend waren die Jungs nicht so blöd wie der bekannte Fußballer und haben gleich drauf hingewiesen wie lecker son Fisch ist.
So lässt sich unbeschwert posen!

Petri Heil!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Und als "Wallerschinken" schmeckt der auch - und zwar richtig gut! #6


----------



## lute (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Erstaunlich, wie klein der Fisch bei einem normalen Foto wirkt, verglichen mit den Trickbildern von Peter Merkel.

Petri den Fängern.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Mich würde mal eine Schadstoffuntersuchung von so einem Fisch interessieren!


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mich würde mal eine Schadstoffuntersuchung von so einem Fisch interessieren!



Vermutlich deutlich geringer, als bei einem Pangasiusfilet im schicken Designer-Lokal.


----------



## captn-ahab (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Pangasius im Designer Lokal? |kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Der Pangasius überrascht sicherlich nicht mit einer weit gefächerten Palette an Medikamentenrückständen.

Btw: Schlimm, schlimm, schlimm, wenn man so etwas auf der Speisekarte eines Fischrestaurants findet!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Was ein hässliches FOTO....|uhoh:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Anscheinend waren die Jungs nicht so blöd wie der bekannte Fußballer und haben gleich drauf hingewiesen wie lecker son Fisch ist.
> So lässt sich unbeschwert posen!
> 
> Petri Heil!
> ...



Tja und wenn du glaubst das der noch lebt dann Prost Mahlzeit, aber ok vielleicht ist es weiter südlich Nachts um 23:30 Uhr wirklich noch hell....#q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*



Andal schrieb:


> Vermutlich deutlich geringer, als bei einem Pangasiusfilet im schicken Designer-Lokal.



Das kannst du vergessen. Da hat die Lebensmittelkontrolle ein gutes Auge drauf.

Waller in dieser Größe sind im Main hoch PCB-belastet. Gleiches gilt für Aal und andere stark fetthaltige Fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Quecksilber nicht zu vergessen, das sich gerade bei großen Wallern auch in nicht belasteten Flüssen (wie im Regen, gabs mal Untersuchungen dazu) im Laufe der Jahre ansammelt..

Davon ab:
Ob mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen - solange der Angler selber entscheiden kann, ist alles in Ordnung..

Und wenn die den essen wollen, ist das deren Sache ...

Genauso wie wenn ein anderer einen solchen Fisch zuücksetzen würde (geht hier ja wohl um Hessen und nicht um Bayern, wo das nach AFVIG verboten wäre...)..

*Meinen Glückwunsch also an den Fänger, wird für ihn sicher ein Ausnahmefang gewesen sein!!*


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Wenn ich mir überlege wie alt der fisch ist, und wie heftig die dreckigsten Chemieabwässer teilweise noch vor 20 Jahren (teils legal, teils illegal) (http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/ruestungsaffaere-patron-auf-abwegen_aid_206360.html) in den Main geleitet wurden, dann taugt der Waller allerhöchstens für den Sondermüll, aber garantiert nicht mehr zum Essen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Hallo,

das mit der Belastung mag ja sein. Aber ich glaube, daß eine einzige Zigarette weitaus mehr Schadstoffe enthält als ein paar Portionen von dem Fisch.

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Und ein (Ganz-) Präparat steht ja auch noch zur Vermutung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit der Belastung mag ja sein. Aber ich glaube, daß eine einzige Zigarette weitaus mehr Schadstoffe enthält als ein paar Portionen von dem Fisch.
> 
> ...



Naja, manche Leute haben ja sogar keine Skrupel,  solche Fische wie so schwerbelastete Waller in krimineller und verantwortungsloser Art und Weise über die Gastronomie in den gewerblichen Verkehr zu bringen und so unbedarfte Gäste nachhaltig zu schädigen.....

Wenn die das aber doch selber und mit Bekannten essen, ists doch deren Sache, da braucht dann keiner zu maulen...


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

@50er Jäger, wieso sollte ich oder andere glauben, dass der Fisch bei der Aufnahme noch lebte?
Darf man denn nach deiner Meinung nur lebende Fische fotografieren, oder muss diese zumindest lebendig aussehen lassen?
Seltsames (Angler)Weltbild?
Und ob man dieses Bild als schön empfindet, liegt ja wohl auch beim Betrachter!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Hallo Thomas,

woher weißt Du wie schwer belastet jener Waller, den du meinst war; der war aus einem Stillgewässer das nicht mit Abwässern belastet ist.
Wenn das kriminell sein sollte, so ist in Deutschland, wenn ich Deine Auffassung in diesem Fall umlege auch ein C&R Angler kriminell. Was er natürlich auch nicht ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Egal ob belastet oder nicht, Angler dürfen Fische so oder so nicht in gewerblichen Verkehr bringen, das ist schon kriminell..

Nicht geprüfte Fische wie Waller, die allgemeinen hoch belastet sind mit diversen Schadstoffen (Alter und Fett) noch dazu ungeprüft in gewerblichen Verkehr zu bringen, ist dazu halt noch verantwortungslos.

Und ich glaube kaum, dass Angler die so kriminell handeln, dass sie Fische in gewerblichen Verkehr bringen, vorher ne Schadstoffuntersuchung machen lassen.

Ist ja aber hier wurscht:
Sie haben den mit Bekannten gegessen, die wussten wo der Fisch herkommt und daher das Risiko kannten und den nicht gewerblich in Verkehr gebracht.

Daher nochmal Glückwunsch an den Fänger..
Also alles in Ordnung...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> woher weißt Du wie schwer belastet jener Waller, den du meinst war; der war aus einem Stillgewässer das nicht mit Abwässern belastet ist.



Dann ist halt nicht das PCB das Problem, sondern das Quecksilber:
https://www.gruene-bundestag.de/the...ilber-mit-fisch-auf-den-tisch-07-04-2016.html


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

@Naturliebhaber, was machst du dir eigentlich sonen Kopp zur Schadstoffbelastung dieses Fisches?
Muss du den etwa essen?
Aber ich glaube zu wissen, was deine "Fürsorglichkeit" bezwecken soll?

P.S.ein Link beinhaltet übrigens eine Erfassung, um wahrscheinlich von den grünen Gesocks ausgewertet zu werden, wegklicken lässt sich das auch nicht, ich bin begeistert!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Schöner Waller. Ist wohl auf ne Zanderspinne geknallt (wofür auch die erwähnte Ködergröße spricht), wenn der Drill so ewig gedauert hat.


----------



## Relgna (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit der Belastung mag ja sein. Aber ich glaube, daß eine einzige Zigarette weitaus mehr Schadstoffe enthält als ein paar Portionen von dem Fisch.
> 
> ...


.......genau, du sprichst mir aus der Seele, und 5 Flaschen Bier dazu.....ich könnte mich kringel.[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Was ein hässliches FOTO....|uhoh:




Ist relativ  Direkt am Wasser und und bessere Quali würde ich auch schöner finden (vor allem bei so einem genialen Fang)....aber es gibt deutlich schlimmeres. Muss jeder selbst wissen...jedenfalls ein schöner Fisch.


----------



## gambinho (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*



lute schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, wie klein der Fisch bei einem normalen Foto wirkt, verglichen mit den Trickbildern von Peter Merkel.
> 
> Petri den Fängern.



Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Wahnsinn


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Was die Angler mit dem Fisch machen, ist deren Sache.
Mich wunderte nur, dass offensichtlich am nächsten Tag so ein Foto mit dem nichtausgenommen Fisch erstellt wurde.

Vielleicht gabs eine gute Kühlmöglichkeit, aber ich hätte den innerhalb der ersten 2 Stunden nach dem Fang ausgenommen und eiskalt gestellt - allerdings hätte ich diese Fischgröße niemals entnommen.


----------



## Jose (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

möchte evtl. jemand wissen, was ich gemacht hätte hätte hätte?

anfragen bitte über PN

ansonsten petri an die wackeren kämpfer - und das foto ist 'n foto, ist hier doch kein "schönerfotografieren"-forum.


fahrradkette |evil:


----------



## Cormoraner (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*



lute schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, wie klein der Fisch bei einem normalen Foto wirkt, verglichen mit den Trickbildern von Peter Merkel.
> 
> Petri den Fängern.


#6 word!


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Die Jungs haben wieder zugeschlagen und kamen gerade auf ZDF in "Hallo Deutschland"!
Am nächsten Tag, gleiche Stelle, noch ein 2m Fisch.
Sind definitiv keine Poser oder/und in Bildgestaltung bewandert.
Der Fisch hat selbstverständlich auch den Weg zum Kofferraum gefunden.

(Rolle war 8500Penn Spinfisher V, Köder Attractor)


Petri aufs Neue!

P.S.er Beitrag wird sich sicher in der Mediathek zu finden sein, wäre nett wenn das jemand verlinken würde!

Jürgen


----------



## J&J Fishing (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

*Main bei Frankfurt = Hessen = Wels Schonzeit 15.05-15.07*
 irre ich mich, wenn ja Entschuldigung?!|kopfkrat


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Lt.dieser Tabelle 

http://www.simfisch.de/schonzeiten-und-mindestmasse-in-hessen/

keine Schonzeit


----------



## J&J Fishing (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Lt.dieser Tabelle
> 
> http://www.simfisch.de/schonzeiten-und-mindestmasse-in-hessen/
> 
> keine Schonzeit



komisch, auf meinem blauen Fünfjahres-Fischereischein steht der Wels mit der Schonzeit drauf. Allerdings wurde der Schein schon am 03.11.2014 erworben, schon veraltet?

 LG Jesko


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

der 5-Jahresschein ist wurscht - es zählt die Erlaubniskarte vom Bewirtschafter und dessen Bedingungen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Hier habe ich noch was aus 2014

http://schonzeiten.de/schonzeiten-fische-hessen-angeln-mindestmasse/

Steht da auch nicht mehr drin.

Hmm..vielleicht mussten die irgendwie noch die alten blauen Karten verarbeiten?[emoji3]


----------



## J&J Fishing (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> der 5-Jahresschein ist wurscht - es zählt die Erlaubniskarte vom Bewirtschafter und dessen Bedingungen..



jetzt bin ich verwirrt
 ich habe die blaue Karte, mit meinen genauen Daten usw. und mit hinten einer Tabelle von Mindestgröße und Schonzeit der Fische (Fünfjahres-Fischereischein), dann noch einen gelben Schein wo drauf steht von wann bis wann ich fischen darf und mit wie viel Ruten (Erlaubnisschein zum Fischfang) und zum Schluss noch einen weißen Zettel wo ich die Fänge eintrage und wo hinten noch besondere Gebiete stehen wo ich nicht fischen darf, also Naturschutzgebiete usw.

*Wo finde ich jetzt die aktuellen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße?*

 LG Jesko


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

In der aktuellen Gewässerordnung z.B. Diese ist die Bibel des Gewässers.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Hab's gefunden: 

Der Fernsehbericht zum (zweiten) Mainwaller ist nun online bei "Hallo Deutschland" (ZDF) - ab ca. 30:03 geht's los (unten in der Player-Leiste kann man direkt auf den Beitragsabschnitt klicken):

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kana...ag/video/2775828/hallo-deutschland-am-30-Juni

Ist offenbar doch net auf ne Zanderrute gegangen - hatte ich falsch vermutet. 

Wobei mir die angebliche Drillzeit von 3 Std. trotzdem bzw. dann übertrieben lang vorkommt - die Jungs scheinen ja durchaus Power-Tackle mit Konter-Kraft eingesetzt zu haben.


----------



## phirania (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Na denn doch mal dickes Petri an die Fänger.#6
Alles richtig gemacht,Fisch verwertet alles OK.
Kann sich keiner aufregen oder beschweren.#d


----------



## racoon (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

War wohl ein gezielter Fang

http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/raubfischangeln/angelgewaesser/wels-gigant-aus-dem-main/

Aber bei dreieinhalb Stunden frage ich mich, was der Angler denn angestellt hat, sehr übertrieben lange.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*



racoon schrieb:


> War wohl ein gezielter Fang
> 
> http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/raubfischangeln/angelgewaesser/wels-gigant-aus-dem-main/
> 
> Aber bei dreieinhalb Stunden frage ich mich, was der Angler denn angestellt hat, sehr übertrieben lange.



Zwischen der gefühlten und wirklichen Drillzeit liegen Welten....:q
 Gibt ja auch Leute die mit einer 80oder100g Hechtrute ne Halbe Stunde einen Meterhechtdrillen...:vik:


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Den haben die sicherlich nicht an dieser Stelle rausgekurbelt! 
Drei Stunden Drill und dann kein Schnurbruch an den Eisenträgern?
Klar, denn wer würde schon sagen, wo er genau fängt!


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Was immer aus solchen Beiträgen gemutmaßt wird.#d


Petri zum ersten Wels 
Doppel Petri zum zweiten Wels

Ende


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Naja fürs Fernsehen reicht eben nicht, habe einen großen Fisch gefangen, rein geworfen gebissen kurz gekämpft und Landung da muss schon etwas Dramaturgie mit rein ;-)


----------



## T-Heim (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Glaub so Rekordverdächtig ist der nicht , liegt ehr dran das nicht jeder seinen giganten in der presse präsentiert!


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Ich find es interessant, wie "schmächtig" die zweifellos großen Waller rüberkommen - sind halt nicht übertrieben "inszeniert".

Petri den Fängern.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Ist doch auch mal schön, wenn ein Fangfoto nicht á la youtube und facebook "verwichst" wird! #6


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rekordwels aus dem Main*

Klar, find ich echt gut, da "unverfälscht" #6 Hab ich daher gar nix gegen.


----------

